

A Twitter spam case study - pigsonthewing
http://pigsonthewing.org.uk/twitter-spam-case-study/

======
matznerd
These accounts are fakes and the reason they have pictures and tweets is to
mask the fact that they are fake. That is obvious, but what for then? Well
based on the "following" of the first account from the article, I can see,
they are being used by someone who is selling followers. All of those people
have over 10k followers and do not look like they merit it.

No one buying followers wants "eggs" which is what they call the default
twitter profile pictures. You will actually see people advertise, "no eggs."
The pictures and tweets are scraped from other users either randomly or based
on keywords to make the profiles look real. It's sucks for the people who get
scraped, but that's what's it's like in that world...

~~~
a_bonobo
Maybe once you got enough "valid" users together you can make any topic trend
on Twitter by having all the bots tweet about the topic? Might be a one-shot
goldmine.

------
glimcat
Reusing existing tweets is a common practice for Twitter bots.

Research-grade bots typically combine this with some logic like taking tweets
from sources external to your current network graph, or trying to keep the
bot's persona reasonably self-consistent. E.g. see the RealBoy project:

<http://ca.olin.edu/2008/realboy/>

Spam bots generally have a much lower bar. The majority seem to just use a
follow-back paradigm, i.e. they put some spam message in the user profile,
follow people at random or according to some search parameters, then unfollow
a couple days later if you don't follow back - this last, since Twitter
decides you might be a spammer if you let your following/followers ratio get
too high.

I've been doing some work with Twitter followers recently, to try and estimate
real followers versus spam accounts. So far, I'm seeing something like 15%
real, using relatively simplistic spam detection (likely high error).

I'm mainly looking at commercial accounts with five-digit follower counts. I
also haven't run enough yet to know if the result is more up to my detection
routine, or if I'm choosing accounts that bought followers at some point, or
what. So don't take it as a general rule (yet).

------
flavmartins
I don't run a Twitter follower sales scam. But I've had personal experience
with it, and here's why you see this:

Yes, those accounts ARE fake. No doubt about it. And they keep tweeting and
re-tweeting each other because part of the requirements on buying Twitter
followers is that you want ACTIVE Twitter accounts. Accounts that are doing
something on Twitter. So these Twitter bot accounts are fake AND they tweet
fake garbage so that the Twitter automation software people run doesn't flag
the account as fake or inactive. Thus you have a legitimate fake bot account
you can use in your network if you're selling followers.

It doesn't make it ok, but it's the state of things online. Everyone wants
followers. They want Facebook fans. They want likes, +1's, and re-tweets, and
Web site traffic. All of which can be bought, and quite easily too.

------
arthurquerou
Actually, it's pretty easy to setup such a system if you have the "right"
tools. The most famous tool, Tweet Attack (link, but I am not affiliated or
anything <http://tweetattackspro.com/>) can reveal itself super powerful. You
can create a lot of accounts, make them chat together, tweet naturally as well
as mentioning people, auto follow/unfollow. Those tools are really popular and
if you know how to search you would find a lot of these kind of accounts. But
don't worry, Twitter is aware of that and works to get all these accounts
down. All the spammers get their accounts deleted pretty fast now, unless they
are very careful.

------
aes256
I came across a similar network of fake accounts a while back. This search
pulls up about 40 fake accounts:

[https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=Lil+sis+is+up+coughing...](https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=Lil+sis+is+up+coughing+urgh+she+making+too+much+noise+lol)

Interestingly, with each search I'd click through to the user account, search
for another of the tweets made by the same account, and find yet more unique
fake accounts. I started compiling a list, but gave up when it reached a few
hundred.

------
farhanpatel
I have also noticed this with search terms I follow on twitter.

[https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=Record+time+from+home+...](https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=Record+time+from+home+to+SFU+Burnaby%3A+50+minutes.&src=typd)

My theory is that almost every account linked to one of these accounts is
fake. If you take any of their tweets you'll see them repeating the same
tweets across a large web.

------
quahada
Social networks are traditionally thought of as a way for people to interact
with each other. It changes the dynamic when a service intentionally allows
non-humans to have accounts (which seems like a good thing). The question is
can bots, in general, be used for a productive purpose that adds value to the
ecosystem. (fake followers, being the biggest use case thus far, don't really
add value to the ecosystem as whole).

------
milkman
To the author of the post: I really respect how you are addressing a specific
threat to nature (balloon releases) and taking action in a polite and positive
manner.

I'm going to forward this to my daughter) who is very ecologically conscious
but overwhelmed at the immensity of the issue) as an excellent example of how
they can make a positive change.

Thanks again.

